# is this normal



## NOJ05H (Feb 12, 2010)

all my betta is doing is going to one corner for a bit, the occassional swim to the top for air..

not eating unlike yesterday... and not swimming around like yesterday..

is this normal?

he's only sharing with one bristlenose.. one died today sometime ?


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not a betta expert or anything but it doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

What is the temperature of the tank? Betta's like it warm. My tank stays at 80 degrees...I only have the betta in there though, so I'm not sure if your other fish will be comfortable at that temp. 

Do a bit of research online on Bettas and look up any symptoms your's may have (such as fins clamped close to the body; not spread out). There's a good bit of info out there. It's always helped steer me in the right direction.

Post a pic of him too, in case he's showing any symptoms someone on this site may be familiar with.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I just saw all of your other threads relating to the issue in the tank...you've received great info from others that should help you. 

Good luck!


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmmm... keep an eye on him make sure he eats and he does not look stressed or worm up the tank


----------

